# Pictures of weathered Bachmann 3 truck shays?



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Howdy all,

Looking for some good photos of a weathered Bachmann 3 truck shay. I have some great pics of 2 trucks and Climax. 

The 3 truck is most likely my next loco and need some inspriation!

Thank you guys!


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow! Guess no one owns a 3 truck shay! This explains why I can't find any pics. LOL


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have one, will try and get some pics of it in tommorrow. Definately get one though, it's a great locomotive.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By PapaPerk on 18 Feb 2010 05:01 PM 
Howdy all,

Looking for some good photos of a weathered Bachmann 3 truck shay. I have some great pics of 2 trucks and Climax. 

The 3 truck is most likely my next loco and need some inspriation!

Thank you guys! 


Well, Sir - I have two, bought at a really good price - in fact, I paid less for the two including shipping to the UK than even one costs here. But so far they haven't been weathered. I was waiting for a good time to send them over to a good fixing type guy to have Phoenix sound and RCS fitted, but he sadly died very suddenly a couple of weeks back.

I agree that they are stunning-looking models, but then, I love Shays - I have two two-truck, two three-truck and a two and three-cylinder live steamer, too. 

Don't hesitate - get yours before Bachmann closes the door like they did on the beautiful little climax!

Graders

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a picture of mine. Not quite done with it yet, but getting close.










Photo reduced in size as it was too large - by Peter Bunce - moderator


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

UP..... great looking locomotive you have there! You've done an excellent job with the weathering and detail! Thank you for sharing! I think I need one now!!! 

Tac... I think you're right! I better buy one while I can!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some shots of a B'mann Three-truck Shay that my friend Roger Cutter bashed and asked me to paint and weather for him. It can be seen running on his fabulous* RGS East* layout in north-central Maryland.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Quite superb. 

Nothing I can add to that. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By up9018 on 21 Feb 2010 03:40 PM 
Here is a picture of mine. Not quite done with it yet, but getting close.










Photo reduced in size as it was too large - by Peter Bunce - moderator


Inspiring stuff here. Totally convincing work that makes me want to get doing...









tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

Another wonderful Shay! Thank you for sharing Jack. I'm a huge fan of your work!!! Your locomotives are amazing... something for me to aspire too! 

Thanks again.


----------

